
Almost entire population of Ecuador has data leaked - rtcoms
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/17/americas/ecuador-data-leak-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
======
test1235
Does this sort of thing ever impact anyone high profile? It feels like leaks
will continue to happen until it affects someone with enough money and
influence to bring it to public attention.

